# 2010 S-Works Tarmac SL3 Super Light Weight?



## ghughes.hesinc (Aug 29, 2009)

Does anyone have a weight for the 2010 S-Works Tarmac SL3 Super Light?


----------



## guyf (Apr 5, 2009)

Weighted a size 54 at my local dealer yesterday. 12lbs 14 oz.


----------



## rcjunkie3000 (Sep 5, 2009)

*Warning: Weight Weenie question*

Is the 2010 S-works Tarmac SL3 Superlight framset the same exact frame as the other 2010 S-Works Tarmac SL3 framesets. Is there a special carbon or different design compared to the other 2010 S-works SL3 models? I know it doesnt have paint so that helps.

Based on the specs on Specialized website, the 12 lb something weight weight comes from the Zipp 202 carbon tubular wheels. Lack of paint. Maybe the cranks. Not sure about the brakes, there are probably lighter ones than the TRP. 

If I add the same components on a different matte finish 2010 Tarmac S-works SL3, lets say the black and white matte, my build would also be in the 12+ lb range too...right? Just marketing right :thumbsup:? 

Was debating on buying a used 2010 frameset vs a 2012 S-works SL4. If I do get a 2012 S-Works SL4 (carbon race frameset), I think I can get it to a mid 13lb build w/o tubulars. Just have to decide between low price for used with no warranty or full retail (ouch) and lifetime warranty. :mad2:


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

The super light SL3 is the same frameset as the SL3, just with the thin protective coat - no paint. Other items on the SL are a carbon crank spider and Zipp 202 wheels. It also used Sram Red components I think - except for the S-Works crankset.


----------



## bernithebiker (Sep 26, 2011)

Not difficult to get an Sl4 sworks to 13lbs. Mine is 13.2 without trying too hard.


----------



## citanest (Jun 10, 2009)

13.5lb

sl3 superlight team geo with some minor changes
size 58
including peddles, Quarq power meter, speed/cadence sensor, cage, garmin computer


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

Great looking SL3 and build. Makes me want to put my SL3 on a diet.


----------



## bernithebiker (Sep 26, 2011)

Really very nice looking bike. Full specs?

I assume those are Lightweight wheels?


----------



## citanest (Jun 10, 2009)

citanest said:


> 13.5lb
> 
> sl3 superlight team geo with some minor changes
> size 58
> including peddles, Quarq power meter, speed/cadence sensor, cage, garmin computer


I am practical and being practical adds weight to the stock SL3 superlight:

Things that added weight:
Quarq powermeter on Cannondale BB30 SI SL (probably 70g more than S-works crank), shortened crank-arm to 172.5, compact crank, (not very strong, so compact gives me more usable gears)
cosmic carbone ultimate (instead of 202) because it is durable for everyday ride
continental tires: more pinch resistant than Vittoria Corsa, which I use for racing due to lower rolling resistance and lower weight
dura-ace cassette: slighter heavier than sram but more durable and not as noisy
k-edge chain catcher
garmin edge 500
cage
gel holder
cadance/speed sensor

Things that reduced weight from original SL3 (not by much though):
stem: 3t team (wanted the angle)
bar: 3t, team ergo, very used to this shape, reduced to 42CC from 44 because of narrow shoulders, also shorter reach
seatpost: Ritchey superlogic, which gives me slightly more set back than s-works seat post

So, I think a stock sl3 superlight is lighter. If I have to choose between sl3 and sl4, I would go with sl4, because 4 > 3. LOL.

I also changed the cables to Yokozuna cables (probably slightly heavier) because the coating on ride-on was coming off.


----------



## rcjunkie3000 (Sep 5, 2009)

:thumbsup: Nice


----------



## bernithebiker (Sep 26, 2011)

citanest said:


> I am practical and being practical adds weight to the stock SL3 superlight:
> 
> Things that added weight:
> Quarq powermeter on Cannondale BB30 SI SL (probably 70g more than S-works crank), shortened crank-arm to 172.5, compact crank, (not very strong, so compact gives me more usable gears)
> ...


Well, looks great anyway. Good choice of useable components. Here's a pic of my SL4 - I finally managed to find the stem I needed, a Zipp Service Course SL, with -17', and I changed my bar to a Syntace Race Lite 2 as my old Easton EC90 was the old, smaller size. 

I now have the perfect, nice and low position! And I redid my bar tape, as my first attempt was a right dog's dinner, and though the 2nd is no masterpiece, it's OK!

I see you have a spacer under your stem - do you need that?


----------



## Olivier (Dec 24, 2011)

up for this post just to tell that the first pic of the SL3 is wonderful. 
and the bike is very very beautiful for me!
I definitevely like it!


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

At the shop, they told me my SL3 S-works LTD build was 13 lbs 4 oz from the factory. Assuming its about the same as the super light weight.


----------

